# arboreal tank setup



## rosco1585 (May 27, 2004)

i think my avic has a problem finding food..i keep it in a 5 gallon tank standing upright...and the crickets just hang out on the bottom...and evenually..lay eggs in the substrate..i realized this today when i saw a baby cricket run across my desk...this isnt the first time its happened and im kinda fed up from having to change the substrate cuz of the eggs..

any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## Mike H. (May 27, 2004)

Just let the substrate totally dry out and the eggs will die...if you are worried about the T. put a water dish in the tank..


Regards, Mike


----------



## TheGreenMachine (May 27, 2004)

I doubt your avic can't find the crickets at the bottom of the tank.  My A. avic has never had a problem eating, before when I was pouring water onto the plants in its tank it ran out from its tub web then jumped onto the plan as it it was trying to catch the water.   It must have thought they were some of the magic crickets that fall out of the sky.   :}


----------



## da_illest (May 27, 2004)

the cricket eggs won't necessarily die... i had cricket eggs hatch on me even though i completly forgot to moisten the substrate and it was completly dry for a few days..  :? ... weird eh?

rosco: it's not the avic can't find the food, if you give it time and privacy it will find it.. what i do though, is force the crickets up towards the t or on the cork near it and leave it alone while i watch.. usually crickets will go down in whcih case you have to get them back up if you must see the t eat right then and there, which you should if your throwing in female crickets.. i still come across little problems with feeding my big avics but it's a part of the fun.. also, try feeding strickly males.. i feed females to my avics and i keep moist vermiculite in my avic tanks but for some reason i've left female crix in for a few days and no cricket babys.... i usually moisten the substrate, let it dry out, and then re-moisten it... if the t isn't eating don't forget it could be pre-molt.. i have yet to see a female even try to lay eggs in the vermiculite (i probably just jinxed it  )..


----------



## Peloquin (May 27, 2004)

Try feeding maggots instead of crickets from time to time. Make sure you get clean ones from a fishing shop. Avics love to catch the flys. They will jump from 1 wall to another catching the fly in mid air.
Very cool.


----------



## da_illest (May 27, 2004)

maggots fly? or they have fly's?


----------



## Mike H. (May 27, 2004)

Maggots are fly larve they will hatch into flies...


Regards, Mike


----------



## rosco1585 (May 27, 2004)

its not that it doesnt find its food...the cricket crawls up the cork bark eventually...
but not before she lays her eggs.....and then i have to clean everything out...and in doing so..i gotta destroy her web...and avics make crazy webs..so i hate doing it..

anyways..i cleaned the tank out..and realized that the crickets came from the tank beside it..my a seemani's waterdish had some dead baby crix in it and they were all over the place!
but i also saw some larvae planted in my avic tank too...

da_illest: i do that too...i sit there and prod the cricket till it goes up to where my t is....but i get fed up and i stop when the cricket doesnt go where i want it to..haha
maybe i should try feeding it only males too..


----------



## da_illest (May 27, 2004)

@Mike H: cool.. thanks.. i had no idea and thought they where worm type things


----------



## rosco1585 (May 27, 2004)

maggots?
ive never thought of that before..
have u guys ever tried feeding ur ts mice or lizards?

i got a free anole from a local petstore..and my zebra tackled it ok....
but im wondering if avics can eat lizards too..


----------



## rosco1585 (May 27, 2004)

dont maggots turn into beatles?


----------



## rosco1585 (May 27, 2004)

btw...da_illest, mike H
have any of you two talked to bruce lately?
does he have anything new?


----------



## da_illest (May 27, 2004)

rosco1585 said:
			
		

> its not that it doesnt find its food...the cricket crawls up the cork bark eventually...
> but not before she lays her eggs.....and then i have to clean everything out...and in doing so..i gotta destroy her web...and avics make crazy webs..so i hate doing it..
> 
> anyways..i cleaned the tank out..and realized that the crickets came from the tank beside it..my a seemani's waterdish had some dead baby crix in it and they were all over the place!
> ...


you can always try leaving the substrate dry and having a BIG shallow water dish for humidity.. maybe even mist once a week... i personally haven't had any serious problems but i don't have any avics in anything near as big as a 5 gallon tank.. the biggest one is in a 2.5g container...


----------



## Mike H. (May 27, 2004)

Tha last time I spoke to Bruce was a couple of weeks ago when I bought a large female green bottle blue and a P.cancerides sling...I think he had few new spiders...if you know of anyone with a male GBB shoot me a pm and perhaps we can get together...


Regards, Mike


----------

